# Maximale Einpresstiefe für Steuersatz beim Intense Tracer VP?



## Paolo (16. März 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte für mein Tracer VP einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen und stehe nun vor der Frage welche maximale Einpresstiefe der Rahmen verträgt.
Ausgerieben ist er bis 20mm. Kann ich ihn unten auch noch etwas weiter ausreiben lassen oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Paolo (18. März 2010)

Ich gebe mir mal selbst die Antwort falls es hier noch jemanden Interessiert.
Laut Intense Importeur darf der Steuersatz nicht tiefer als 20mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

